# Classical style quartet movement



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Just enjoying and creating in the style I love so much. How would you all improve this?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought it was very well done. I like how you developed the triplet and quarter note motif. It was definitely memorable, and I thought well developed over the whole course with some interesting switches in key. Maybe we like to believe we're above falling for catchy hooks, but I doubt many of us actually succeed. This is no pastiche, but the real thing.

By the way, how did you learn the Classical style, through class or examining scores? How long did it take you to write that?


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Thank you so much Phil it means the world that you liked it! Truly. I always hope what I do sounds somewhat structured in a certain style. 

I guess I learned the classical style by absorbing so much of its music over the years, arranging works, copying scores, and going through a few terrible attempts at composition haha. I still have much to learn... I never took any classes on it. 

I started it a few months ago, left it 3 weeks or so at bar 67 to write the clarinet quintet and other things (also because I wasn't happy with where I was taking at it after bar 67), and came back to it last week.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Completed! The ending sounds more modern-ish than I originally intended but I guess it's passable.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The motif reminds me of the Scherzo of Schubert's Trout Quintet now I think about it. But there's nothing wrong with that. I don't know the Classical period much, but the chord in bar 118 sounds more modern to me, with a ninth (F# to G#). I'm not sure if Classical purists would be jumping at that. Noticed in bar 23, the 3rd beat you changed the rhythm in the first violin to quarter notes but I feel the rhythm of dotted eight and sixteenth should continue for that beat for continuity with chord on 4th beat. It would set up the next bar better too I think. Just what jumped out to me from a casual listen.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I appreciate you taking the time! Yea the 9th is more into romantic, but I'm ok with it. I will change that bar 23 beat for sure.


----------

